# Pygmy Marmosets



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

do anyone know whare i can get pygmy marmosets from and how much thay are thanks


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

your gona be looking at around £1000 a pair they crop up occasionaly through private breeders.... personaly its the only primate im scared of, im scared of their lil gremlin faces lol
stu


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

more like 2k for a male# female pair


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

2000 plus upto 3000 i have a pair they are one of the best to own ,lovely little things


----------



## beechtree (Oct 8, 2009)

M c Mammals have cotton eared £2500 a pr


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

yes and they are the most commonist and should be £1500 pair


----------



## Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

*Pygmy Marmosets Wanted*

Hi I have been looking for quite some time for 1 or 2 pair of Pygmy Marmosets. I have kept Marmoset nearly all my life and have worked as a Primate keeper at different Zoos. but I am now retired.
If you have any Pygmy Marmosets or know of anyone who has any who would like to sell me 1 or 2 pair to start a family groups I would be very much appriciated. You may pass on my telephone number to anyone who has Pygmy's that is 07810164678 I am willing to travel anywhere in the Uk to pay cash on collection any information will be very welcomed. Thank you for reading this Regards B


----------



## Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

*Pygmy Marmosets Wanted*

Hi I have been looking for quite some time for 1 or 2 pair of Pygmy Marmosets. I have kept Marmoset nearly all my life and have worked as a Primate keeper at different Zoos. but I am now retired.
If you have any Pygmy Marmosets or know of anyone who has any who would like to sell me 1 or 2 pair to start a family groups I would be very much appriciated. You may pass on my telephone number to anyone who has Pygmy's that is 07810164678 I am willing to travel anywhere in the Uk to pay cash on collection any information will be very welcomed. Thank you for reading this Regards B


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

they do pop up, but usually for silly money. i've been after a female for ages now, i just have males!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> yes and they are the most commonist and should be £1500 pair


 
Should be? I didn't realise there was rules and set prices.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

There is a male available via Simons Rodents for £850 plus VAT 

If he is alone I hope he finds a home with other pygmy marms (


----------

